# Line in cat's eye?



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

What is this line in this cat's eye? Is it a vein? (the brownish, pinkish one!)

Thanks!

http://www.sailblogs.com/member/marihal ... _scale.jpg


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup....


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

K, thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, someone else who worries about every little thing like I do.


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Awwwww, someone else who worries about every little thing like I do.


Haha you have no idea...  :lol: 


It's not even my cat, I was just curious for future reference. :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, that's a little more than me.


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha well I'd rather be educated about it than not! Someone else told me it was a worm, but I didn't think that could be right at all!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I almost took Cinderella to the E.R. once because she was making cooing sounds. Didn't know cats could imitate birds.


----------



## LoveMyBlueEyedGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I almost took Cinderella to the E.R. once because she was making cooing sounds. Didn't know cats could imitate birds.


:lol: Oh dear! Oh well, better safe then sorry!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Marie, she was just telling you what kind of bird she saw. Our kitties can make an amazing variety of sounds.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I almost took Cinderella to the E.R. once because she was making cooing sounds. Didn't know cats could imitate birds.


Ha dont you love it when they do that? Muchkin will sit in the window and coo at the birds.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah. *Now* I love it.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I almost took Cinderella to the E.R. once because she was making cooing sounds. Didn't know cats could imitate birds.


Tiger makes that sound when he sees the birds outside, his whiskers go up and down too, It is too funny!!


----------

